# mavic ksyrium sl for cross?



## Fogflip (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a pair of sl's kicking around and finally getting into cross how would these hold up to the mud dirt impact of cross? Is it easy to run them tubeless or not bother. Any input is greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure on the tubeless part, but they will work just fine for cross.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

They're great wheels and great for cross. I'd love to get a hold of a set of tubular SL's.


----------



## Fogflip (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Mine are clinchers hope they won't blow off...


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Devil's advocate: bunny hop off a curb required a rebuild of the rear 2007-08 version w/175 lb rider. The spokes aren't captured in the hub so too much deflection can cause them to pop out. Other than that, loved 'em. Make sure the special spoke wrench is included or expect to pay another 10-20ish bucks. The 2013 version (SL S) sure looks nice.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a pair of Ksyrium SL clinchers for years and got them from none other than Tim Johnson (it was a training wheelset from when Cannondale-Cyclocrossworld.com were sponsored by Mavic).

I had to change the freehub body a few times (normal on Mavic FTS-L hubs, that yellowish bushing wears out), one pawl once, the rear axle broke once, replaced bearings but they never got out of true, never broke a spoke. I finally dinged the rear rim a bit when I miss-timed hoping a concrete curb in a cross race but not enough to be a problem, I since sold them to a friend and he's still using them pretty much all the time (doesn't race though). I think they're okay for cross, the problems I had are typical of these rear hubs but, they've had a lot of milage, they crossed the Pyrénées on the road, many seasons of mud, sand and dirt, rode them in snow and on calcium filled winter roads, jumps, bunny hops (not missed ones) and huge potholes were never a problem to me (155-160lbs)... I never tried them tubeless though.

One thing, in cross, they'll need freehub relubes much more often than on the road, it's a 2 minute job though so, it's easy to do.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if they break*



iclypso said:


> Devil's advocate: bunny hop off a curb required a rebuild of the rear 2007-08 version w/175 lb rider. The spokes aren't captured in the hub so too much deflection can cause them to pop out. Other than that, loved 'em. Make sure the special spoke wrench is included or expect to pay another 10-20ish bucks. The 2013 version (SL S) sure looks nice.


time and money


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a pr of original K's. Rode the crap out of them. New rear hub, a replaced rim (hairline crack) all done by LBS and reasonably. That's why I'm jonesin for a pr of tubies for cross. FWIW-I was much heavier then and never knocked them out of true, even when used for cross.


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

as far as running the K sl's tubeless, i'd reccomend sticking a stans 700c rimstrip in there. you can get them to seal without the rimstrip, but they'll probably burp during hard usage (racing).


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

I used mine (circa 2007's I think) for a cross race and bent the rim 2 seasons ago. As happens a lot in cross you will break a lot of things. Problem is they or so proprietary that they will need to be sent to Mavic for a replacement. The cost does not make sense to do this and would be cheaper to buy anther wheel. I posted my issue a few weeks ago in this forum.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Mavic now sells the rims to bike shops, so a rebuild should be relatively painless.

I plan on running my Ksyrium SLs for cross this year. I see no reason not to, though, to be honest, tubulars are better if properly glued.


----------

